

Ask HN: Learning about funding basics - vaartsen

Hello, I'm a young hacker with a few ideas I've been working on and developing over the last few years and am considering going full time with a certain promising one.<p>I've been reading HN for about a year now and am pretty familiar with many of the concepts of web startups, but one that I wish I had a much firmer understand of is that of funding.<p>Could anyone on HN list sites, ebooks, or physical books I could read on the basics and more in-depth reading on funding, the terminology and how the whole finacial side of startups and in particular, web startups work? I don't want to miss anything and want to be naturally know the whole picture.<p>pg's "How to fund a startup" &#60;http://paulgraham.com/startupfunding.html&#62; is a good start, but I was wondering if there were any other important/good resources you all could point me and others too.<p>tl;dr: Got any good -- preferably online -- resources to learn about startup funding, seed cycles and the like?
======
robdimarco
High Tech Startup is a fantastic book that takes you from the kitchen table to
IPO.

[http://www.amazon.com/High-Tech-Start-Revised-
Updated/dp/068...](http://www.amazon.com/High-Tech-Start-Revised-
Updated/dp/068487170X)

------
daleharvey
smarter ventures is a good read on fund raising, given from the lawyers
perspective

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smarter-Ventures-Survivors-
Venture-C...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smarter-Ventures-Survivors-Venture-
Capital/dp/0273654039)

~~~
vaartsen
Thanks for the recommendation, Dale. The legal perspective is of course a very
important part of the whole VC/funding process.

